# xenon lamps Christie Roadster S+16k



## feninio (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi. 
The information is necessary to me where it is possible to buy the xenon lamps 
Yumex YXL - 2200B1F or Ushio PXL-24SD.
Or other lamp which will work with projector Christie Roadster S+16k.
Thanks


----------



## mstaylor (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm sure there are others but this was a quick seach.
http://http://www.soslightbulbs.com/stageandstudio.aspx


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 7, 2009)

I found a list of Christie lamp dealers on projectorcentral or at projectordoctor. If you are looking for bare bulbs to replace within the lamphousing (as this model allows for user relamping with alignment kit), I would try Bulbtronics.


----------

